# KLEINE oder Große



## IjmTex (31. Januar 2002)

Hoi,sicherlich hat schon jeder Plattfisch-Angler einmal erlebt, daß eine 15 cm-Flunder einen 2/0er-Haken verschluckt und man nur noch gestaunt hat, daß dies möglich ist. Heißt das aber in der Praxis auch, daß man ruhig immer große Haken benutzen sollte oder sind nicht gerade kleine Haken in vielen Situationen beim Plattfisch-Angeln das Maß aller Dinge. Natürlich läßt man sich als Angler zu erst blenden, wenn die Platten richtig gut beißen und selbst 2/0er- bzw. 3/0er-Haken nicht verschmähen wollen. Aber erzielen große Haken auch ein gutes Fangergebnis, wenn die Bedingungen durch ablandigen Wind, falscher Meeresströmung oder sonstigen ungünstigen Verhältnissen die Plattfische nicht so beißen lassen, wie man es sich eigentlich wünscht ??? Hier drauf gibt es nur eine Antwort, nämlich NEIN !!!
Mit meinen Freunden habe ich das über einige Jahre an der holländischen Nordsee gezielt getestet. Immer wenn die Bedingungen nicht so gut waren und man mit sehr vorsichtigen Plattfisch-Bissen rechnen mußte, haben wir (4 Personen) zwei Vorfächer mit kleinen Haken (Größe 2 bis 6) und die anderen beiden mit großen Haken (Größe 1 bis 2/0) bestückt. Die Ergebnisse waren für uns zu erst sehr überraschend aber immer wieder absolut eindeutig. Die Vorfächer mit den kleinen Haken hatten immer die zwei- bis dreifache Menge an Platten erbeutet als die Groß-Haken-Vorfächer. Durch diese Ergebnisse angeln wir jetzt, egal welche Verhältnisse herrschen, nur noch mit kleineren Haken. Allerdings handelt es sich bei den "Kleinen" um einen langschenkeligen und speziellen Plattfisch-Mustad-Haken (Ref.: 3194 N). Das besondere an diesen Haken ist, daß der "Hakenbogen" wirklich sehr schmal ist. Für die Boarder, die diesen Haken nicht kennen und damit man sich die Größe des "Hakenbogens" bildlich besser vorstellen kann, hier ein Beispiel: Dem jedermann bekannte rote Gamakatsu-Meeres-Haken der Größe 1/0 ist im "Hakenbogen" doppelt so breit wie das beschriebene Mustad-Modell und dadurch für das "kleinere Angeln" nicht zu gebrauchen.
Insbesondere bei schlechten Bedingungen sollte auch der Köder unbedingt "klein gehalten" werden. Es hat sich bei den Tests nämlich herauskristallisiert, daß komischerweise große Köder die Platten eher abschrecken. Man sollte somit auch nicht wie normal üblich, zusätzlich zwei oder drei Seeringler bzw. Wattwürmer noch auf die Mundschnur ziehen, sondern es nur bei einem Wurm auf dem Haken belassen. Der Wurm sollte auch nicht überstehen, damit die wenigen Bisse auch erfolgreich angeschlagen werden können und der Fisch nicht durch den Anhieb die Möglichkeit bekommt, den Wurm vom Haken zu ziehen. Als Top-Köder hat sich bei schwierigen Plattfisch-Bedingungen der "Franzose" (French-Worm) ausgezeichnet. Von diesem kleinen Köder muß man natürlich mehrere nehmen, um den Haken zu bedecken.Manchmal ist halt weniger oder kleiner - doch MEHR !!!Wenn Ihr Ähnliches oder doch Grundverschiedenes über diese Thematik berichten könnt, laßt es mich bzw. uns wissen !!!Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Januar 2002)

Moin IT!
Ich angel mit Gamakatsu in Rot 2,0 und 3,0. Ich bin der Meinung das ich nicht so viele untermaßige Butt mit den Haken fange. Was ja auch funzt. Aber deine Testergebnisse rücken die ganze Buttangelei in ein ganz anderes Licht. Ich glaube ich werde auch doch noch mal mit kleineren Haken testen. Mal sehen was dabei bei mir raus kommt.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Hummer (31. Januar 2002)

Ich kann Deine Erfahrungen bestätigen, Ijm T.Ich fange noch im Hellen mit kleinen Haken und Ködern an zu angeln und steige erst im Dunkeln, wenn die Dorsche einsteigen, auf größere Greifer um. Petri!Hummer


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2002)

Mich würde interessieren, ob Eure Beobachtungen ausschließlich für das Brandungsangeln gelten, oder auch vom Boot aus einen gewissen Grad an Gültigkeit haben.
Ich hätte da nämlich noch was anderes "in Petto"... (Leider nur "Theorie"...)

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## IjmTex (31. Januar 2002)

Ja, die Befürchtung, daß wir auch eine Mehrzahl an untermaßigen Plattfischen fangen würden, hatten wir zu erst auch. Allerdings ist das totaler Quatsch. Uns kam es sogar vor, daß gerade große Plattfische bei den schlechteren Verhältnissen durch kleine Köder viel besser zu fangen sind. Als ob bei diesen Bedingungen ein großer Köder nicht in die Landschaft passen würde und nach "genauer Prüfung" verschmäht würde. Es ist wirklich alles schon sehr merkwürdig.Natürlich ist das Ganze auch für das Bootsangeln geeignet.Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Hummer (31. Januar 2002)

@FrankyIch habe diese Erfahrung beim Brandungsangeln gemacht. Mein Boot auf der Ostsee - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!Hummer


----------



## Pete (31. Januar 2002)

Ich tendiere generell zu nicht überdimensionierten Haken mit extrem schmaler Krümmung...gerade Plattfische, so meine Erfahrung, sind in bestimmten Perioden sehr vorsichtig, da sollte man eher in der Hakengröße runtergehen und ein paar Untermaßige riskieren.
Beim Pilken vom Boot aus gilt bei mir das Gleiche, je feiner, umso sportlich reizvoller. Leider habe ich bisher keine Platte beim Naturköderangeln vom Boot aus gefangen, habs bisher so richtig auch nicht ausprobiert...Gruß Pete

-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft       
Moderation Bilderforum


----------



## Platti (1. Februar 2002)

HI IjmTex,ich bin ganz deiner Meinung,dass du mit kleineren Haken mehr Platte fängst. Allerdings habe ich vor allem bei gutem Beißen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auch die kleinen Platten sehr schnell tief schlucken und dann oft nicht mehr zurückzusetzen sind. Daher benutze ich ungern kleine Haken. GrußPlatti

-------------------------------------------------------
Licht des Nordens
Kgl.preußischer Kulturgesandter für die süddeutschen Reservate
Richter für preußisch-bayrische Streitigkeiten...und immer ´ne Handbreit Plattfisch unterm Kiel.


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2002)

So, ich hab da jetzt mal eben nachgesehen... Vor geraumer Zeit war mal irgendwo ein Bericht über das Plattfischangeln mit lütten Haken zu lesen gewesen. Unter anderem verwand der Autor dort Standup-Jigs, auf die ein Watti gezogen wurde.
Das Problem, das Platti da anspricht, daß die Platten den Haken so enorm tief schlucken und dadurch  erschwerlich zurückzusetzen sind, war damit ausgeschlossen, denn das Blei in seiner Form verhindert ein "runterwürgen". Irgendwo in meinem Wust an Jigs hab ich auch son Fiffi...

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2002)

Benutze nur kleine Haken zum Plattenangeln, wenn ich die Rute in der Hand halte und nur mit einem Haken fische. Ansonsten schlucken mir die Patten zu doll. Wenn die richtigen Platten unterwegs sind, dann verschmähen sie auch keinen großen Haken. Seitdem die Wattis ziemlich teuer gewurden sind, benutze ich Tobis als Köder. Funktioniert bestens und die lütten Platten vergreifen sich nicht an sowas.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2002)

Sodele... Hier sind die Jigs mit "Schluckstop" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EInmal blanko und einmal mit &acute;n büschen Gedöns...
einmal ohne alles...und einmal mit nachträglich montiertem "Wurmhäkchen" und ein wenig Lockstoff...

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## havkat (1. Februar 2002)

Dat klappt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit kleinen Zupfern über die Sandbank......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Februar 2002)

Das sieht ja nett aus. Wie heißen die Dinger denn Franky?

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2002)

Weiss ich leider nicht... Ich hab die im Bericht gesehen und im Laden nachgekauft.

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2002)

Ich dachte die Dinger sind nur zum Zanderangeln!!! Auf die Idee bin ich nocht nicht gekommen. Sieht ja bißchen urig aus!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2002)

Tscha BBa... Kömmt manschmal anners, als man denken tut.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich finde die Idee jedenfalls saugeil und würde gerne mal die Praxiserfahrungen hören... *kleinerwinkmitzaunpfahl* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wer testet????

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2002)

Ich werde es mal testen. dieses Wochende nicht, baer nächstes werde ich es mal in Angriff nehmen und solche dinge aus meiner Gerätekiste kramen!!! irgendwo habe ich noch solche Dinger!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## chippog (2. Februar 2002)

meine haken für die platten, achter bis zweier dickdratig und sehr langschenkelig. je schlechter die platten beissen, desto kleiner die haken und köder samt dünner die schnüre! gilt meiner ansicht und erfahrung nach für boot und küste. meistens, wenn die platten ziemlich vorsichtig beissen, beissen die grössten am allervorsichtigsten! köder höchstens kleinfingernagelgross und anhieb recht früh setzen.

-------------------------------------------------------
- skit fiske! -  christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2002)

Ich habe heute ein Tütchen mit 1er Butthaken von Jenzi erstanden, und hätte gern gewußt, ob die "groß" sind... Hat sonst noch jemand einen Scanner, um das mal vergleichen zu können??? Einscannen mit 100 dpi und reinstellen - so kann man das Verhältnis gut vergleichen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Franky (9. Februar 2002)

Sooo... Erstes Foto ist da... Hier sind Ijmtex Hakenpalette! Ich werd auch mal meine Klamotten einscannen und im gleichen Verhältnis einstellen.Dazugehöriger Text

Die Haken-Größen von links nach rechts:
Mustad Gr. 5 / Mustad Gr. 3 / Mustad Gr. 1 / Gamakatsu rot 1/0 / Gamakatsu gold 1/0

Wie Du siehst, ist der Mustad-Hakenbogen doch viel kleiner und die Hakenspitze auch viel kürzer, was beim Plattfisch-Angeln von Vorteil ist. Trotzdem sind diese Mustad-Haken sehr langschenkelig, so daß ein Watt- oder Seeringelwurm problemlos Platz hat.

Diese Mustad-Haken habe ich in Deutschland noch in keinem Angelgeschäft gesehen. Bin in Holland auf sie gestoßen und man kann sie dort für kleines Geld kaufen (50 Stück = € 3,75).


-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Februar 2002)

@ Franky
Die Mustadt Haken bekommst Du in Lübeck. Habe mir sie selbst gekauft. Sind nicht schlecht. Verbiegen aber schnell. Waren auch bißchen Billiger als 3,75 € . Werde in der nächsten Woche mal schauen, was sie jetzt kosten!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## chippog (19. Februar 2002)

das mitt dem jigghaken muss ich doch mal testen. hier in schweden ist die übliche plattfischangelmethode an der küste, die rute in der hand zu halten. dann gilt es nur noch den richtigen zeitpunkt für den anhieb an genau dem tag rauszufinden. falls mal was grösseres beissen sollte, habe ich immer haken, die sich nicht so leicht aufbiegen. das ist zwar leider etwas teurer, vor allem bei streamerhaken, aber ich glaube halt dran!

-------------------------------------------------------
- skit fiske! -  christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## MichaelB (20. Februar 2002)

Moin,wegen der momentanen Schonzeit für weibliche Platten hatte ich letzten Samstag extra alle "Buttmontagen" zu Haus gelassen (siehe Bericht Brandungsforum) und ausschließlich 3/0 und 4/0 "Gamakatsu Worm" an den Mundschnüren. Aber selbst die kleinen Platten ließen sich nicht davon abhalten, diese Haken nebst drei bis vier Wattis komplett zu inhalieren...
Soviel zu der Verhältnismäßigkeit kleiner haken/kleiner fisch bzw GROSSER HAKEN/GROSSER FISCH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MichaelB am 20-02-2002 um 07:19.]


----------



## chippog (26. Februar 2002)

mach halt ein schild an den haken mit einem durchgestrichenem plattfisch drauf...
manchmal sind sie einfach zu gierig. wenn ich die rute in der hand halte kann ich wenigstens den anhieb früh setzen, was manchmal leider auch nicht hilft, aber doch oft.

-------------------------------------------------------
- skit fiske! -  christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2002)

Moin,  gute Idee das mit dem Schild... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und ich Trottel hatte doch ein rotes Knickie an die Mundschnur gebastelt um die Viecher zu verjagen, hat aber nicht helfen können. Nächstes Mal vielleicht eine Lautsprecherdurchsage?Gruß
Michael


----------

